

Congrats on the 10 Year Anniversary YouTube, Now Please Fix Content ID - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/05/congrats-10-year-anniversary-youtube-now-please-fix-content-id

======
showkhill
Also please make content id available to all rights holders.

I made the mistake of signing up with an advertising company with content id
access, simply because i was curious as to who was using my CC licensed music
(non-commercial) in their videos.

At first it all worked very well and the ad company compiled a list of videos
using my songs some with millions of views which was very gratifying
regardless of the (in some cases) liberal interpretation of the content
licensing.

Over the next few weeks however most of the video makers took down my music in
response to the correspondence they were receiving from youtube viz. complying
with compulsory advertising.

I tried to contact some of the video makers via their channels and eventually
succeeded in one case. The person in question forwarded me some of the content
id compliance literature and to be fair it was very heavy handed. In their
position I would likely have reacted as they did.

As my music continued to be removed / taken-down I attempted successfully to
extricate myself from the ad platform but the damage had been done and to my
knowledge none of the content-creators who complied with the take-down notices
are using my music now.

Afterwards I attempted to sign up for content id myself and also contacted
youtube's customer service but received no response in either case.

Content id could be of huge benefit to music producers, like myself, if (a) it
was available (!) and (b) it had more nuanced controls. I would be happy to
pay an annual subs, for example, to identify my music on youtube so I could
contact and possibly negotiate with a video-maker over the rights to use my
music in a commercial setting.

Forced advertising, which lets be honest is a pretty abhorrent concept anyway,
simply does not work, at least in my experience.

~~~
doh
I don't believe that is going to happen. That's why we started
[https://pexe.so](https://pexe.so) where we are offering content id to every
content creator, go outside of YouTube (still included though) and focus way
more on analytics than just rights enforcement

~~~
showkhill
Very interesting, I'll check you guys out!

------
infinitesoup
This article seems a bit misguided to me. Fair Use is something that YouTube
cannot really judge for itself; instead, it's something that a court must
decide, because it's often not clear cut. The courts must think about the
context and how exactly the content is being used. This must be done on a
case-by-case basis. Fair use is effectively a legal defense that one could use
if they were sued for copyright infringement. With or without Content ID,
content owners could file DMCA takedown requests against people who upload
their content, fair use or not. And in those cases, it's still up to the
courts to decide if a particular usage is fair use or not.

Ultimately, if the EFF wants this stuff fixed, I think it should focus its
attention more on the laws themselves, and not the companies who are required
to implement them.

------
gergles
The only way to 'fix' Content ID is to kill it. It isn't necessary; it only
helps a few gigantic media companies, and they already have effective ways of
getting relief by sending automated takedowns.

